# Review of CASE Solo Strings by 8Dio



## donbodin (Jul 25, 2017)

Contributor Steven McDonald digs into 8Dio 's CASE Solo Strings, a huge collection of aleatoric solo string FX. After he called it "a perfect for scoring tension and horror, and is likely to find a place in any media composer's template," I had to share some of the sounds and functions of the library in the video companion for a more complete picture of what CASE has to offer.
Full written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2uW5hQq



CASE Solo Strings sells from 8Dio: http://bit.ly/2fb8T9N

In the spirit of transparency, 8Dio submitted the library to Sample library Review for review consideration.


----------

